# Fluval G Series Advanced Filtration System



## Homeuser (Nov 10, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone was using the Fluval G Series Advanced Filtration System?
I have been using the Fluval 405 for years now. Aside of having a hard time taking apart the top from the base, and the Aqua Stop (which finally broke), being hard to take off, and having to replace the impeller cover all the time. I was just wondering if anyone who has the G Series one, has anything good or bad to say about it? I am going to order the Aqua Stop for $10+, for now but looked into this one and they say it's easy to clean, maintain etc....is this true?

I'm actually tired of this old 405....but for now, for $10+, I'll take the cheap way out...but for future reference, I would like to know....Thanks!!!


----------



## Elmy (Oct 30, 2012)

i have had a 405 fluval for years and never had a problem with it taking it apart i found it very easy


----------



## JoeE (Jun 11, 2012)

Don't waste your money - half the flow and half the media space for twice the price.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I tried one for 6 months before mothballing it. It seems like the flow would drop to a trickle in less than 7 days. I replaced it with an Eheim 2080 and am very happy.


----------



## Homeuser (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks! I actually have a flow problem with my 405. The dis-assembling of myy 405 I didn't have a hard time for the first few years, but now, it's getting harder. I have to use a butter knife to pry apart the top from the bottom. I will stay away from this G series if most agree that it's no good. Hence this post to get an idea..

@mambee, is the Eheim 2080 easy to break down to clean?

Thaks again!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

The 2080 is easy to clean but it is very heavy. I bail out most of the water before I try to pick it up.

Mike


----------



## Homeuser (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok...good to know...I apologize for the late response, for some reason, I'm not getting email replies to my post's...and I have that enabled here....I'm going to look into that filter as soon as I get power back from this Hurricane Sandy...


----------



## Homeuser (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm looking now, but do they have a good one for a 55 corner bow tank? That one might be too powerful..but then again, it might just work fine...won't have to clean it as much..


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

A 2080 may be too much turbulence for a tank that size. I personally would go with 2 smaller canisters, maybe the Eheim classic series. This would allow you to alternate cleaning them, and 2 small filters are easier to handle than 1 big one. I have no experience with them, but maybe another member can weigh in.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

JoeE said:


> Don't waste your money - half the flow and half the media space for twice the price.


hi there, i too thought about one of these, a G6 and then after the glitz and glamour from the manufacturers i decided to troll the net.
at least 80% seems to have issues with the cartridge filter(mechanical) blocking within a week of cleaning, as in very low flow rates :-? 
of course i don't know their bioloads, but surely so many people can't be wrong! the price along with the price of replacement cartridges
was a thorn for me but i thought i'd check them out. NO WAY for me.

regards ozman


----------



## Homeuser (Nov 10, 2011)

ozman said:


> JoeE said:
> 
> 
> > Don't waste your money - half the flow and half the media space for twice the price.
> ...


Thanks for the reply and info!


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Old thread bump*

Anybody using these filters?

I don't own one but I was looking at them. My thoughts were they look awesome and have cool features but I'd also have to think they would have many problems since they're the first of the series, most likely the beta-G's.


----------



## Homeuser (Nov 10, 2011)

I wound up getting the 406....I actually like it. No issues with it like the previous one's (Impeller Cover to be exact. They kept on breaking on me. Seemed that every-time I cleaned it, I would have to put a new one in.) I'm not sure how long I've been using it now (Probably a yr or so) and I really like it....Quick to clean and keeps tank clean too!


----------

